# Any VA Churches that have formed non-Profit Corporation?



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 23, 2010)

Request help from any Church leaders that have formed a non-profit corporation in VA (VA calls them non-Stock Corporations).

Did you do it yourself or hire a lawyer?

Can you attach your Articles of Incorporation so I can get an idea of some boiler plate language you included?

I think VA is a bit different than other States as they only recently allowed incorporation but if I'm wrong then any advice from those outside of VA is appreciated.


----------

